

Are you a Linux sysadmin interested in trading time for bandwith? - DEinspanjer

I've got a good chunk of bandwidth on a commercial FIOS line, and not enough time to roll out the virtual mail system I want to have.
I'm not that interested in paying someone per hour to set things up.  I'd much rather find some Linux hacker out there who can grok Postfix, Courier, SquirrelMail, etc. and who would be interested in helping me with my Linux sysadmining and mail configuration in exchange for having a nice fat pipe to host some project that they've been tinkering with.<p>Does this sound like you or someone you know?  Or maybe do you just have a suggestion other than getting rid of the family and day job?  Let me know in the comments.
======
kzar
kzar@kzar.co.uk if you still need someone

------
zh
zhesto @ gmail.com - interested.

